# The South to Brooklands (Sunday)



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

I want to organise a cruise from the South coast to Brooklands on The Sunday morning.
The first Meeting point will be Rownhams Services (just after Jcn 3 on the M27 eastbound) at 8 a.m.
The first stop off will be at Tescos Winchester to collect those comming along the A303. From there we will drive up the A31 with another stop off in the Farnham area (exact point to be advised) to collect those form North Hants.
Final stop off will be in the B&Q car park at Guiuldford for approx 9.30.
At this stage we will re group and be joined by others before the final leg to the Hilton Hotel where we will meet with those who travelled up on Saturday.

For those travelling up on Saturday, MighTy Tee will post details for a similar cruise.

For all those intereseted in joining the cruises, please let me or MighTy tee know.

Sunday 7.45a.m at Rownhams
Jog
TTotal
Homer
Markebears


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Wahoo ! sounds really cool, yes , we will be there at Rownhams at 7.45 all excited as hell !!!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

we should join you at the last stage, im hoping a few more from the South East will come along
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=26481


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

Count me in for the rownhams pick up, like John i'll be there early!!!


----------



## HOMER (Mar 26, 2004)

Will meet you at rownhams at 7.45 , like john cant wait.
see you friday night mark
Andy


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Great ! I'll be the one doing donuts round and round and round and round the car park , the biggest day of the year for me (apart from seeing Helen of course [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] (she's probably watching !)


----------



## dd (Sep 29, 2003)

For those travelling up on Saturday, MighTy Tee will post details for a similar cruise.

For all those intereseted in joining the cruises, please let me or MighTy tee know.

Sunday 7.45a.m at Rownhams
Jog
TTotal
Homer
Markebears[/quote]

Count me in for that as well 

Cheers

Steve (SKG)


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Jog - I'll probably M3 it up to B & Q for 9:30, (mind you, Luke'll probably have me up @ 5am so I'll be outside you house by 5:30!! :? ).


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

jog said:


> Final stop off will be in the B&Q car park at Guiuldford for approx 9.30.
> At this stage we will re group and be joined by others before the final leg to the Hilton Hotel where we will meet with those who travelled up on Saturday.


Can me and the missus tag along?. we'll be blasting up the A24 from Worthing (i'll be all APR'ed up by then) meet you at B&Q Guildford for approx 9.30

Bryn


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Bryn said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > Final stop off will be in the B&Q car park at Guiuldford for approx 9.30.
> ...


No probs
Will post details of B&Q location nearer the time
Cheers
Mark


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice one Mark, see you soon


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

> Will post details of B&Q location nearer the time
> Cheers
> Mark


Is it likely to move location in the near future then Mark! :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Hi Guys,

Can those of you cruising up to Brooklands, I have been asked to remind members to purchase their Brooklands tickets in advance. This will save such a lot of hassle on the day and help administration for the organisers at TTOC.

Tickets can be purchased through the store at TTOC.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## andyc (Apr 29, 2003)

Have just purchased my tickets, will probably meet you in guildford area


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Update on Sundays cruise to Brooklands

Due to people being flexible, we only need to meet in two places now - Rownhams and Guildford.

Meeting at Rownhams (Just after Jcn 3 M27 Eastbound). We will be leaving at 8.15am so please make sure you are ready by then.
Jog
TTotal
Markebears
Homer
SKG

9 a.m. Meeting at B&Q Guildford (Just off A3)- see map link. We will be here for 30 mins or so (Burger King in car park) and then drive on to the Hilton Hotel to meet with others.
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... srf&dn=685

Auditt260bhp
Bryn
Andyc
Ronin and others from S.East.

Can you all forward me your contact mobile numbers incase you are running late. I will also forward my mobile on to anyone who wants it. 

For any of you Southerners who regularly attend the local meets and have not signed up for the Cruise prepare to be contacted by PM. :wink:

I hope the above is OK for everyone. If you have any comments, please forward them on.


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

Please add us to the list for Guildford.

Andrew & Lucy

Jog - PM with mobile number on its way.


----------



## jrv (Jan 29, 2004)

Mark,

Gina and I are 99% sure we will be going on Sunday, I will be buying the tickets in advance this week. 
I have mislaid your number (home/mobile) as my mobile number is no longer valid as I am in between changing phones. Give me a call at home or drop me a PM and give me yours again.

Look forward to meeting everyone at Rownhams, maybe you and I can meet up in our usual spot before hand?

Regards
Shaun


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Might be worth allowing extra time to get into Guildford on the Sunday as somebody mentioned the Guildford Festival being that weekend.

Guildford's crap enough getting into, through and out of at the best of times. Also, if you're coming through town, half of that is dug up at the moment to make a bus lane!!

So the Rownham guys may want to leave a bit earlier, the Guildford people may need to allow a few minutes extra to get to the car park, (Burger King side would be best i.e. right when entering the retail park), and a slightly earlier depart may be required if all ready and in attendance.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Update on Sundays cruise to Brooklands

Due to people being flexible, we only need to meet in two places now - Rownhams and Guildford.

Meeting at Rownhams (Just after Jcn 3 M27 Eastbound). We will be leaving at 8.15am so please make sure you are ready by then. 
Jog 
TTotal 
Markebears 
Homer 
SKG 
JRV

9 a.m. Meeting at Burger King in Guildford (next to B&Q, Furniture Village etc. Just off A3)- see map link. We will be here for 30 mins or so and then drive on to the Hilton Hotel to meet with others. 
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... srf&dn=685

Auditt260bhp 
Bryn 
Andyc 
WesTT29
Ronin and others from S.East.

Can you all forward me your contact mobile numbers incase you are running late. I will also forward my mobile on to anyone who wants it.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Bump

Anyone else want to join the cruise from the South?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Update on Sundays cruise to Brooklands

Due to people being flexible, we only need to meet in two places now - Rownhams and Guildford.

Meeting at Rownhams (Just after Jcn 3 M27 Eastbound). We will be leaving at 8.15am so please make sure you are ready by then. 
Jog 
TTotal 
Markebears 
Homer 
SKG 
JRV

9 a.m. Meeting at Burger King in Guildford (next to B&Q, Furniture Village etc. Just off A3)- see map link. We will be here for 30 mins or so and then drive on to the Hilton Hotel to meet with others. 
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... srf&dn=685

Auditt260bhp 
Bryn 
Andyc 
WesTT29 
Boggie
Ronin and others from S.East.

Can you all forward me your contact mobile numbers incase you are running late. I will also forward my mobile on to anyone who wants it.


----------



## fairway (Apr 16, 2004)

I will meet you at guilford sunday

only just arranges tickets

I will be travelling up from Littlehampton

john


----------



## SKG (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Mark

I will be meeting you all at Guildford now 

ummm - Seems a bit quicker than going all the way down to M27 first - especially on a Sunday.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Mark , I'll let you know tomorrow but we are going to try to meet you at Rownhams. Is that Rownhams Lane Service Station on Firgrove Road? We're coming from Torquay, but I'll let you know either way.
Cheers
 ANT


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No ANT, Rownhms Services is on the M27 , if you are coming from Devon along the A35 then A31 its the 1st service station on the M27 about 2 to 3 miles from where the A31 beocomes the M27, between junctions 2 and 3.
John


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

fairway said:


> I will be travelling up from Littlehampton


Hey John,

Me and the missus are travelling up to the Guildford meeting point from Worthing if you want to hook up with us for a two car cruise PM me and we can arrange meeting point/time otherwise see you there.

Cheers
Bryn


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

I've found it on my navigator. Is it the Eastbound Rownhams services? What time are you all getting there? I know you are leaving at 8:15 but is there a time when you are meeting before? I reckon it'll take about 2 1/4 hours. Can't wait!!!  
Cheers
ANT


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Hi Ant
Yes, we will be meeting at the Eastbound services just after junction 3 on M27.
Get there for 7.45 - 8.00 a.m.
I will forward my mobile in case you have a problem.
Cheers
Mark
PS How many will be with you?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Another update: At least 12 cars now. - Any more?

Meeting at Rownhams (Just after Jcn 3 M27 Eastbound). We will be leaving at 8.15am so please make sure you are ready by then. 
Jog 
TTotal 
Markebears 
Homer 
Ant
JRV

9 a.m. Meeting at Burger King in Guildford (next to B&Q, Furniture Village etc. Just off A3)- see map link. We will be here for 30 mins or so and then drive on to the Hilton Hotel to meet with others. 
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... srf&dn=685

Auditt260bhp 
Bryn 
Andyc 
WesTT29 
Boggie
SKG
Fairway 
Ronin and others from S.East.

Can you all forward me your contact mobile numbers incase you are running late. I will also forward my mobile on to anyone who wants it.


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

Hi Guys

Sorry about the late entry, I will hopefully manage to get up tommorow morning and be at Rownhams for 8.00.

See you tommorow

JustinP


----------

